# How Old Is Too Old For College?



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

So I'm 20, and I run my own fairly successful business. I did pre-university qualifications, and got good grades, but never went.

However, I've always wanted to get a degree, and I feel that studying business studies (you can do it at undergraduate level in my country) would also be something I really enjoy. I know you can be a successful entrepreneur without a degree, and having a career then getting a degree does seem like I'm doing stuff the wrong way round, but I feel it would be worth taking some time out of my work for.

Should I go for it? I'd be starting university at 22 or 23 if I did get in... but I do want the whole "university experience".


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

First off, I don't think it's ever too late to go to college! I've had plenty of older people in my classes, even when taking some entry level courses, and nobody even gave them a second glance. And when I say there were older people in my classes, I mean people closer to my parents age, not mine! 

Second, being in your early to mid twenties is completely normal for a university student! Many people take a few years off after high school before they decide to further their education. You're still at a perfect age for the whole "university experience." I think you'll be just fine, so if you want to go to college don't let a few years get in your way


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

There's no such thing as being "too old". As the saying goes "live as if you will die tomorrow, learn as if you will live forever".


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

20 and you have your own business? Impressive.

It's true there are people who are successful without a University degree, but your chances are greatly improved when you add knowledge with experience.

As far as being too old... there is no upper limit. I know plenty 50+ year old students who are still working on their degree. People who have a career/family and go to University on their own schedule (non-traditional; non-4 or 5 year degree path). 

To be totally honest, the worst part about older students in a classroom is their propensity to talk endlessly about their life-experiences every chance they get. The younger students are easily bored and the professors couldn't care less.


Regards,

-ZDD


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

It's never too late to go to college. Age isn't a prerequisite. As long as you had the proper previous academic achievements, and a willingness to take part in upper-level studies, you're fit for college.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Dead is too old to go to college. We don't need those corpses stinking up the halls.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

dead


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

Never. My great uncle got his fourth degree at 56 simply because he wanted to and enjoys learning. Do what makes you happy. Everyone else can stow it. Not their life, not their business. Also, people with degrees on average tend to earn more. If you're doing what makes you happy AND it makes you more money, well, didn't you just luck out? I say go for it. If you get into it and discover it's not for you, you still have a successful business to fall back on.

Personally, I'm 24 and starting college now because I scrwewd around in school and did poorly, now I'm having to make up for lost time and work my ass off on entry level courses because I never developed the necessary skills. Still deciding if I want to do the whole Uni experience, simply because I'm unsure if I want to constantly be submerged in the partying scene, but if I can do so later than you, you can do so now.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

My mom went to college in her late 30's but still didn't finish it.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

The moment I see an older person in the classroom, I tend to flock over to them and sit by them. xD

They seem to be the ones who are a little more serious about education.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Omg, my husband went to medical school at age 28, don't forget there's residency and fellowship after that. I am 35 and about to go to school for 4 more years to get my doctorate as an NP (nurse practitioner). You are young as shit!

You are never too old!


----------



## wormy (Feb 14, 2013)

My grandma's in her 70's and going to college for the first time. At that point education would seem to be a novelty more than anything else, but it's been visibly useful for her. In addition to challenging herself to think in new ways, she takes computer classes geared toward seniors. Now she is so much safer in her Internet security, she has learned to do more on a computer than my mom knows how to do, and she has even taught me a thing or two about using tablets. So, absolutely not! It's never too late to go to school. 

The "university experience" is somewhat of a myth that (some) sororities and fraternities desperately cling to. Especially if you are entering as a nontraditional student. You'll have your own experience, though. It will be different than anything else you've ever done, and I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I think I'll chime in with the fact that I'm a 36-year-old single mom going to school, and will be in school for a while... There's lots of different types of people in my classes, of different ages/races/backgrounds. It makes things interesting.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

My grandad's brother went to college in his 60's & became a school teacher until his 70s. My mom went back in her 40s to get her Masters. I went back in my 30s & since they were evening classes there were lots of older students there. My freshman year I sat next to a woman in her 60s & an Army vet in his 30s for one class. Age doesn't matter much in the college environment.


----------



## Nyctophilia (Mar 13, 2014)

I know I'm repeating what's already been said but it's seriously never too late. I repeat, *never*.

Also owning your own business at 20 is very impressive. May I ask what kind it is?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Belladonne said:


> So I'm 20, and I run my own fairly successful business. I did pre-university qualifications, and got good grades, but never went.
> 
> However, I've always wanted to get a degree, and I feel that studying business studies (you can do it at undergraduate level in my country) would also be something I really enjoy. I know you can be a successful entrepreneur without a degree, and having a career then getting a degree does seem like I'm doing stuff the wrong way round, but I feel it would be worth taking some time out of my work for.
> 
> Should I go for it? I'd be starting university at 22 or 23 if I did get in... but I do want the whole "university experience".


There's a man in my botany class in university who's around 60-70, so you're young! I started at 19 but changed subject so am a couple of years older than people in my class, but no one cares or notices!


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Belladonne said:


> Should I go for it? I'd be starting university at 22 or 23 if I did get in... but I do want the whole "university experience".


Only if you can do it debt-free would be my advice.

I only just finished my degree and I'm 29. I don't think my age is that big of an issue. The college I went to, there were people in their 30's. I was in the middle age range compared to the class demographics.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm in my mid 20s and have just started going _back_ to school. Age is a mindset. If you are still open to new ideas and soak in the world around you, enjoy!

A guy I was in a class with years ago (yes, years) was a WWII vet who left high school to go serve in the Navy aboard an aircraft carrier. He came back in his 60s to earn his college degree.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

There's really not an age, per say. There's a lot of people who went straight into the workforce or military so they return at a later time when it makes sense to get a degree to move up the career ladder (which often times they've maxed out how far they can go without a degree). Sometimes people just get degrees for the heck of it.

I would say at 20, you have a long time where you don't even have to think about being "too old."


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I saw a segment on the news a few months ago. It was about a woman who teaches home economics in an elementary school. Her students love her. They planned a party for her birthday. She is 100 years old!!!! That is old. But she looks so happy with the children. She became a teacher at the age of 81. I thought, she is awesome.
There is no such thing as "too old."


----------

